

Do you trust the government with your computer? - denzil_correa
http://phys.org/news/2012-11-do-you-trust-the-government.html

======
aroberge
What does this piece of garbage spewed by the Heritage Foundation and posted
as an opinion piece on phys.org has anything to do with HN?

